

Why Nokia "lost" to Apple in the US mobile war - ilitirit
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2010/07/obituary-for-opk-wall-street-is-a-cruel-mistress-nokia-searching-for-ceo.html

======
ZeroGravitas
"Nokia should adopt Android" is the new "Apple should license Mac OS X". It is
the worst possible business advice yet you will see it widely repeated to the
point that it becomes "common sense". Mostly repeated by people who actually
want the company to fail for strange tribal reasons and want another reason to
bash them, so call them out for not adopting their "obvious" solution.

